# Reemplazo para el tea2025b



## boris guillen (Jul 21, 2011)

bueno tengo un multimedia para pc de 5.1 que tiene este integrado la cosa es que necesito uno que sea = en caracteristicas en pines pero que sea de mayor potencia 
pues ahora cuando lo conecto a un subwoofer mas grande dle original funciona de 10 
pero se sobrecalienta demasiado y termina por quemarse alas semanas.. 
a pesar que le e puesto un buen disipador y ventilador solo consegui alargar un poco su vida util 
.......alguien que me ayude...? 
talves algun integrado que pueda adaptar? 
busque el diagrama de este 5.1 pero no lo encontre.
es un 5.1 que lleva 3 de estos integrados.
 "micronics" pero no dice el modelo...
Espero sus prontas respuestas desde ya gracias.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 21, 2011)

Mira que peque es el foro, estos 5.1 micronics solo utilizan voltajes de 9 a 12voltios y para entregar potencia a su woofer recurren a estos TEA2025 en modo puente para entregar mas potencia, son solo para PC, no son lo indicados para lo que le estas empleando, un amplificador de DVD o equipo HIFI, solo usalo para lo que fueron diseñados.
 Si quieres montar parlantes de 10 pulgadas tendras que tener un voltaje superior a los +-24voltios, eso significa que deberias armarle otro amplificador exclusivo para tu parlante, y no estar exprimiendo mas a ese IC que solo te dara 6w. Animate y escoge cualquier amplificador del foro, y no son pocos.


----------



## boris guillen (Jul 23, 2011)

ummmm este 5.1 lo uso en el computador el parlante que uso es uno de 8 pulgadas es un woofer 
bueno en ese caso quisiera saber como ago para extraer el filtro de bajos activo que tengo ahi o 
puedo sacar esa señal del filtro y pasarla a otro amplificador de mayor potencia...
alguna idea?? gracias..  
PD:e armado diferentes filtros pasa bajos activos y ninguno me entrega lo que este 5.1 me da no se si sera el filtro que lleba u otra cosa....


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 23, 2011)

¿de que potencia es el subde tu equipo?


----------



## boris guillen (Jul 23, 2011)

no lo se es un parlante de 8" que venia en una caja aiwa (esta en una de las fotos de mi album)


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 23, 2011)

www.forosdeelectronica.com/.../caso-extrano-*tda1521*-58467/
estimado boris guillen echa una visitada a este foro en el post 6 estan unos esquemas, con el tda1521


----------



## boris guillen (Jul 24, 2011)

ok gracias jorge pero ahi hablan del tda1521 el mio es el tda2025b,..... ummmm


----------

